# Does anyone raw feed fish?



## smexywhales16 (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anybody "raw feed" their fish? Or feed something other than fish food? I raw feed my dog and am beginning to think that maybe my goldfish 
need better food as well. 
I'm currently using, Aqueon Goldfish Granules
Ingredients:
Whole Fish Meal (Whole salmon, herring & other mixed fishes), Soybean Meal, Whole Wheat Flour, Corn Gluten Meal, Dried Yeast, Fish Oil, Kelp Meal, Garlic, Spirulina, Dicalcium Phosphate, Natural Astaxanthin, Choline Chloride, Calcium Propionate (a preservative), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin A Acetate, Cholecalciferol (source of vitamin D3), Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Menadione Sodium Bisulphite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Thiamine, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (B6), Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, DL-Alphatocopherol (E), Manganese Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

A lot of marine reef folks do, although they don't call it anything special. Frozen foods (mysis shrimp, squid, krill, silversides, etc.) are considered higher quality and are often necessary to get wild-caught (as most marine fish are) fish to eat. I used to exclusively feed frozen foods to my marine fish and coral but now I feed pellets as a staple. They still get frozen foods but it's nice in the morning to just throw pellets in. Thawing out foods for fish isn't as simple as dogs since you're dealing with tiny amounts, ha.

For a while, my bettas were getting frozen and live foods with no pellets but I no longer culture any live foods (at the time I had several amphibians). So they get pellets or flakes plus bits of whatever the marine guys get unless it's something like squid.

As for the pellets I feed, I feed New Life Spectrum. Their line of foods are considered some of the best, especially for getting picky fish to eat. When I feed flakes, I feed Omega One or Ocean Nutrition.

I know a major issue of commercial goldfish foods is that they don't always have enough vegetable matter so I'd keep that in mind when deciding the diet to feed. I don't keep goldfish, though.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have 3 very large fancy goldfish. I try to feed them gel food because it is suppose to be better for them but I don't always have it made up so I do keep pellets in the house. I use a variety of shrimp pellets and vegetable pellets so that they don't get a lot of the ones full of wheat. I've given them vegies from the garden but they usually just pick at the leaves and make a mess of it. 

I was using Pro-gold pellets and found out that it made a total mess of my tank. We were having to clean and do water changes every week (on a 55 gallon tank). Since I switched brands the fish are finishing off the food better and we only have to change water about every 3-4 weeks now. So they apparently do have preferences in what brand they eat!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

When I used to have bettas I would feed them bloodworms and brine shrimp etc. I would just buy them frozen...break up the big chunks and when they thaw, I would pick out the worms and shrimp with a toothpick and lower it into the tank. I also fed pellets on occasion, but I found they were harder for them to digest.

Some people raise their own worms and shrimp, but I decided that was a big too much work for me


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I kept fancy goldfish for many years and never fed a commercial pellet type food. I used Mazuri brand gel food and would make up big batches at a time. Cut it up and freeze until your ready to feed. Let it thaw over night.

I also fed a lot of fresh veggies and fruit. Mine loved kale, spinach, collard greens, zucchini, squash, strawberries, orange slices, etc. They also loved nori. I'd also give them frozen bloodworms which they loved.

I had live plants in my aquarium and whenever I could find it I'd get them duckweed....they loved that too.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I feed our Arowana raw foods- raw smelts, shrimp, beef heart, chicken livers, other random fish or meats that I may have.


----------



## smexywhales16 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice; 
I went ahead and gave them some spinach along with their regular food this morning, thinking that they would ignore the spinach and go 
right for the pellets. But instead they did the complete opposite( and now the tank is beginning to cloud form the uneaten food ). 
Usually their so picky when I try to offer different food, but i'm thrilled that they will eat something better than pellets everyday.:thumb:


----------

